# Looking for a Clausing drive belt



## songbird (Aug 17, 2012)

Has anyone found a cheaper replacement belt for a clausing lathe? I believe the Gates # is 2530V934. This is for a 5914. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Pacer (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow! that thing is pricey...

Seems a lot of Gates belts are proprietary and cant be found in other brands - so I was curious and googled that # and was getting some other hits with pricey quotes, but after reading thru several I hit on this site and it wasnt too bad at $81...

http://www.vbelts4less.com/2530V934--VARIABLE-SPEED-BELT_p_24779.html


----------



## songbird (Aug 17, 2012)

Pacer said:


> Wow! that thing is pricey...
> 
> Seems a lot of Gates belts are proprietary and cant be found in other brands - so I was curious and googled that # and was getting some other hits with pricey quotes, but after reading thru several I hit on this site and it wasnt too bad at $81...
> 
> http://www.vbelts4less.com/2530V934--VARIABLE-SPEED-BELT_p_24779.html



WOW! Thanks for the fast reply! Your right, their price is about 1/2 of what I've found anywhere else. I luv this website! Best reguards, Jim.


----------



## Want a be machine and too (Dec 12, 2012)

You might try McMaster Carr as they are noted for having many parts like belts and especially hydraulic packing seals for Clausing lathes you can call their customer care department as they are quite friendly (404) 346-7000, I have a 1500 and fortunately a great Clausing dealer  here in  Dallas, Texas.

Good Luck, 
Ray


----------



## songbird (Dec 12, 2012)

Want a be machine and too said:


> You might try McMaster Carr as they are noted for having many parts like belts and especially hydraulic packing seals for Clausing lathes you can call their customer care department as they are quite friendly (404) 346-7000, I have a 1500 and fortunately a great Clausing dealer  here in  Dallas, Texas.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Ray



Thanks for the tip Ray, I will call them, Jim.


----------

